# Springfield Prodigy



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else hear of the rumored new Springfield 2011 that will be unveiled soon? Supposed to be around $1400-$1500 or so...

Should be interesting... No photos available yet...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Story about the new Springfield double stack 2011 ..









Springfield Armory 1911 Double-Stack (DS) Prodigy 9mm Pistol (VIDEO) - Firearms News


The Springfield Armory Prodigy 9mm pistol is the company's first offering in its new 1911 DS (double-stack) line of pistols. James Tarr talks with Mike Humphreys from Springfield about the new handgun.




www.firearmsnews.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Another story:









Springfield Armory Double-Stack Prodigy 9mm 1911: First Look - Handguns


Springfield Armory is entering the double-stack 1911 market with a 9mm-chambered, 20+1 capacity, optics-ready beast that shoots like a dream.




www.handgunsmag.com


----------

